# Level2005uk's progress thread! - Almost wak ready ...



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok guys so it has been a year since i have owned the TT and what can i say it has been a roller coaster indeed. I have been meaning to start this about 6 months ago however work, mrs etc prevented me from doing this so i apologize now if i bore you guys but just want to write up in a year my headaches, mods & enjoying being an owner of the TT.

So since i was a teen i saw the release of the TT and always loved it. My college teacher had one and he was cool but owning a TT made him super cool lol So many years down the line ive always owned jap cars (influence from friends) but saved up to purchase my beloved TT Bertha in Feb 2012. I really wanted an Avus silver red leather TT (Awaits the other colour owners to pipe up)  but couldnt find one in my price range, miles, completely standard etc etc. I was due to view a silver TT with black leathers after searching far and wide for months and before i left the house i thought let me refresh the auto trader page one last time. Boom there she was, my bertha had recently been put on the forecourt in essex 52 plate 77k miles FSH etc. I called up the trader and reserved her, cancelled the viewing of the silver TT and off i went in excitement but at the same time biting my nails that no one else turned up before me and took her away from me.

As soon as i saw her i fell in love ... Now the test drive was the last hurdle. Took her for a spin and the grin on my face was priceless. Anyways a few negotiations later she was mine.

And this was her when i bought her

excuse the picture quality as this was taken on my iphone (better pictures will come later i this thread lol)


































My first concern was that the cambelt had not been changed ... 77k miles ... this was the longest drive ever to my mechanic driving her like ms daisy not risking anything

£700 and a week later and a few other parts changed through wear and tear including a full service aswell i finally got her back.

My list of plans kicked in and in short and simple i wanted bertha as close to 300bhp as possible

Now this is where the mod bug began

*First mods (1 month of ownership)*

- Led side lights £17
- Led number plate lights £15 ( could not stand that retro yellow colour any more)
- K&N 57i Induction kit £90 
- Forge Split R dv £160 (now off the car and will be put on the for sale section)
- Tinted windows all round £200
- FK debadged grill £30 (now off the car and will be put in the for sale section)
- Number plate holders £15-20
- Pressed legal plates £25

So here she was with the above mods (excluding the fk debadged grill) and a few coats of wax.


























*2-3 Months of ownership*

Loving the car and had serious bug mod. Saw a V6 front bumper for sale which i really liked in the for sale section here ... only problem it was in leeds. After receiving confirmation that this member accepted my offer for the V6 bumper in the early hours of the morning i contemplated it and just thought ahhh f**k it a drive to leeds is a doddle :roll: the hard task was to wake up the mrs early in the morning to drive up to Leeds for a front bumper. Baring in mind she does not understand anything to do with cars nor understood the concept of what a difference it would make to bertha lol. The fact i just rolled over slapped her arse and said "get up were going to leeds to get something for the TT" did not go down well (there is a thread on my trip to leeds, hilarious)


































So after driving to leeds i picked up my V6 front end with a 3 bar grill ... what a difference and i fell even more in love with bertha ... she looked like she had a very good face surgery lol as per usual the mrs reply was "i dont see a difference, we drove all the way up here just for that" This whining noise on the way back to london was simply cured by tunring the stereo up lol

Next mods were

- Decat Pipe £180
- Custom Built PowerFlow exhuast £530
- Red silicone Tip £100
- Lower Forge boost pipes £90 (red)
- Sfs Upper boost pipes £70 (Red)
- A few other upgraded hoses 
- Debagded rear TT sign and quattro badge
boy what a difference this made indeed in power and sound










































After searching far and wide i managed to get myself a
- V6 spoiler at a reasonable £110 (All in black but i had plans to spray this)
- brand new QS rear valance

Guys what a pain in the backside to get the original spoiler off. After practically hacking at it for 2 hours it finally came off. Damaged the paint work under neath the spoiler but after fitting the V6 one you can not notice it. Had i known this job would have been this hard i wouldnt have bothered with the v6 spoiler and only bought the extension lip instead. anyways below is the results and she was coming along quite nice.


























































































Next on my list was to sort out the stereo as i could not be bothered to make CD's anymore. I wanted something OEM looking to match the dials etc. So a BT61u kenwood stereo was the next purchase. Finally decent sound and i could now play my iphone music. Only thing missing a decent sub to get some more bass in her. (Pics of these will be towards end of the thread)

*4-6 months of owning her*

My first few hiccups started. First the plague of the clutch pedal losing pressure. Unfortunately i broke down as i lost all pressure. Luckily it was the master cylinder and not the slave otherwise everything would have had to come out. So an overnight stay at my mechanic and she was back to normal.

I few weeks later Bertha was driving perfectly when all of a sudden ... jerked, loss of power and sounded like a subaru. Immediately i knew it was the coil packs. Luckily for me i was on this forum and remembered seeing a coil pack recall thread. So thank you guys as she had not been in for her recall and my coil packs were swapped over for free. Now this is just wear and tear so im not putting down the TT in anyway so newbies interested in a TT DONT GET PUT OFF!!.

Right my biggest and worst worry. Driving to tescos for my shopping and i am at a set of traffic lights then all of a sudden BANG!!!!! some idiot drove straight into the back of bertha at 20-25mph!!! Jumped out of the car ... she had been abused. I almost killed this driver of the A3!! Rear bumper damaged, both lights cracked and broken, QS Valance split, scuffed v6 spoiler and crash bar poking out!! As we were blocking the main road i told him to park up so we could exchange details. Got into bertha and this son of a b***h has only driven off. I was fuming i floored the hell out of bertha to catch him up but he was going on the wrong side of the road etc etc. I just thought i have his plate ill leave him before i kill him or smash up my car even more.

It was here that i lost the love for bertha. I couldnt look at her nor wanted to drive her. It was the same feeling as if she cheated on me and she was a dirty woman lol!! It was the most horrible feeling. She was then left parked up until the insurance sorted it out. Lost all modding bugs

*6-8 months of owning her*

I thought of selling her as i just lost the love for her. I started to de mod her before she got fixed so off went the exhaust and decat pipe.

*9-12 months of owning her*

So the insurance managed to get my bertha fixed. New rear lights, bumper, valance etc. I started to feel the love for her again when i drove her. Sold the exhaust and had a few people interested in buying her but then it hit me ... i cant sell just because of that! She was now fixed and looked as new and i wanted to finish off my project. So yes you guessed it the modding began again lol

- Magnex Cat back exhaust with 3" Polished tips
- 3" Down Pipe
- 200cell Sports Cat
- Apex -40mm lowering springs
- FK 15mm front spacers 
- FK 20mm Hubcentric rear spacers
- LCR splitter
- Forge Debaffled charge pipe
- Audiobahn twin subs in custom box
- Rockford Amp
- Red LED footwell lights
- Reverse CREE light
- V6 Spoiler sprayed in reverse colour (V6 end avus silver & orginal in gloss black) 
- Rear audi signs sprayed in gloss black
- Pressed Private Plate

I was pleased with the sound and performance from this set up. However since then i have taken off the resonator on the Magnex and wow what a difference in sound

Hiccup again ... Revs were flying up under hard acceleration uh oh clutch change lol

after debating for a few days and speaking to a few people i did the following

- Valeo solid flywheel conversion kit & Clutch kit
- Slave cyclinder change
- Service again

I can honestly this is a good setup. I dont get the chatter people say they get and the car feel solid. Highly recommend it to anyone who does not want to pay the stupid prices audi charge!

Right next mods treat my wheels to a spray as i was bored of the standard colour.

So first colour was a ford polaris grey










After putting on the first rim i decided it clashed too much with the avus silver and wanted something darker. So ended up buying ford graphite grey. What a difference (all the work done by me and my mate) thought id do the audi rings in red.

Whilst these were drying i thought i would spray the front grill in a gloss black including the audi sign. Also sprayed the bottom grills and give the quattro badge a make over in black and red. The LCR splitter also got a coat of gloss black as i did not like the plastic look.

So the results of the alloys is as follows. Pretty pleased for a DIY job


























So after everything was on the car i can happily say i am extremely happy with the way she performs and looks. I wrapped my roof in gloss black but did not like it in the end so took it off. Luckily my cousin is a vinyl fitter so didnt cost me anything
lol


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

So here she is all up to date with the above mods. I still have a few things left and have probably missed out on other mods i have done but there is alot of stuff to remember in a year lol Sorry if i have gone on for a while and bored you lol.









































































































































































































Mods to come are in no particular order
- WAK MAP
- 18" 3SDM 0.05 alloys (Summer)
- Liquid TT
- Angel eyes mod
- Clear corner mod
- Double brake light mod
- Possible water meth 
- Hybrid Turbo
and a tidy up on the engine bay. Lol there are a few things on my list but i will not say anything now and suprise you guys instead lol

Thanks for reading and i will keep you all updated

so for those who could not be bothered to read all the above below is my mod list lol

V6 front bumper with 3 bar grill sprayed in gloss black
V6 rear spoiler with reverse colour combo
QS rear valance
LCR front splitter 
Led number plate lights
Led side lights
Tinted all round
debadged rear
Number plate holders 
Private pressed plates
-40mm lowered on apexi springs
Smoked indicators
FK 15mm front spacers
FK 20mm rear spacers
graphite grey rs4 alloys
3" down pipe
Sports cat
Magnex cat back exhaust
Relentless v3 manifold
HG motorsport fmic
Siemens Deka 630cc injectors
Forge 007p
K&N induction kit
Depo racing boost gauge 60mm
Forge Debaffled charge pipe
Lower Forge boost pipes
Sfs Upper boost pipes
Red performance TIP
Kenwood BT61u stereo
Audiobahn Twin subs with custom box
Rockford Amp
Red led footwell lights
Reverse CREE light
Rear audi signs sprayed in gloss black
Solid flywheel conversion kit

I think thats everything lool


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

i enjoyed the read, great progress and the main thing is your TT looks great. Good work


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

I was loving it right up to seeing the bass box. Each to their own....

J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

mate, that looks the nutts! I would lose the red footwell lights. other than that really nice.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

JS53MES said:


> i enjoyed the read, great progress and the main thing is your TT looks great. Good work


Thanks mate been reading your thread for a while. Loving the stealth It has been a headache ... but i love Bertha more so let the modding continue lol



hooley said:


> I was loving it right up to seeing the bass box. Each to their own....
> 
> J
> 
> Posted from my iPlop...


HAHA i know mate but i love my music and have no kids and that empty boot needed something to occupy its space lool



whoopass said:


> mate, that looks the nutts! I would lose the red footwell lights. other than that really nice.


Thanks mate lol Im still contemplating it ... does look very "RED LIGHT DISTRICT" lool easy job anyways ... cut the wire lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job you have. Been busy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job you have. Been busy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job you have. Been busy


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job you have. Been busy


Thanks mate. Until i wrote this up i was confused as to where my money had gone! Lol my wallet hates me and my girlfriend hates me ... oh well!! lol

Still feel as there is so much more to be done ... almost there


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Excellent write up 

Some good mods there as well :wink:

If you're looking at going hybrid, I'd leave the HG FMIC and save up for the Forge version

Best colour as well...

John


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looks cracking buddy !


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Excellent write up
> 
> Some good mods there as well :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks John my fellow avus silver mate! lol yeah only prob is i cant justify spending £700 on a forge one just yet ... really want her mapped asap hence why i will go for the HG FMIC and wak map until my turbo decides to fail. Then ill go for a forge etc. Having been in a mapped TT recently i am missing out big time!! We will see what happens in the future. Got a long year ahead of me ... lol


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

RudeBadger said:


> looks cracking buddy !


Thanks RudeBadger. as stated i still have that wanted list to tick off lol


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

out of interest.... are you running a 3" TIP...... couldnt see it on ya list?


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

RudeBadger said:


> out of interest.... are you running a 3" TIP...... couldnt see it on ya list?


I think it is a 3" TIP but not a badger 5. I will get confirmation of this and i will most probably get the badger5 version as i heard good reviews. Only reason i bought this one i think was a last minute ebay thing. lol


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Just gunna send you a msg......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done , looks good and a nice write up with some great pics too. 8)

Shame about the subwoofers


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

neilc said:


> Well done , looks good and a nice write up with some great pics too. 8)
> 
> Shame about the subwoofers


Lol thanks neil .... i saw that LMAO!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Gary.C.H (Jan 23, 2013)

looking good mate, best colour too! front end will look mean as fook when you get some smoked corners init !


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

best colour combo mate.good read.like the price list references so i can start to account for my mods.hoping to get wak map soon then see what happens.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Gary.C.H said:


> looking good mate, best colour too! front end will look mean as fook when you get some smoked corners init !


Thanks mate yours is looking really nice aswell. Loving the Brembos forgot to mention that on my list lol Yeah smoked corners and FMIC watch this space lol



c15 ttt said:


> best colour combo mate.good read.like the price list references so i can start to account for my mods.hoping to get wak map soon then see what happens.


Thanks C15TTT I tried to price as much as i could but lost count of it all lol Beware of the mod bug its spreading quickly lol Let us know how you get on with the WAK map


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Great write up and nice pics. But I must say the TT looks much better in person, pictures doesn't do it any justice, or you just dont have a steady camera hand..lol. Thought you would have shared your latest addition to the TT.. lol.. the red thingy.

P.S when are we doing the TT photo shoot?


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

A nice write up nice car


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

SICK TT said:


> Great write up and nice pics. But I must say the TT looks much better in person, pictures doesn't do it any justice, or you just dont have a steady camera hand..lol. Thought you would have shared your latest addition to the TT.. lol.. the red thingy.
> 
> P.S when are we doing the TT photo shoot?


HAHA thanks mate if only i could have your mods *cough cough* Hybrid Turbo and Relentless Manifold. LOL And as for the steady hand ... still practicing on my Canon lool need a tripod for really good stills. Na my new addition still not arrived lol The red thingy i might keep just for ourselves mate looool


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

biggusguttus said:


> A nice write up nice car


Thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Started reading Bertha's thread at 1900 - Us scots don't read so good!  Bertha looks great and good job with the wheels pal


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Car is looking good. Like what you have done. I think seeing your wheels may tempt me just to refurb mine as been thinking of doing the same and seeing it on your car is moving me more in this direction.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Started reading Bertha's threat at 1900 - Us scots don't read so good!  Bertha looks great and good job with the wheels pal


HAHA sorry mate i did warn people at the beginning. Alot to write up for a year. Thanks mate they will be my winter wheels when i get my new ones


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Madabout said:


> Car is looking good. Like what you have done. I think seeing your wheels may tempt me just to refurb mine as been thinking of doing the same and seeing it on your car is moving me more in this direction.


Thanks pal .Its the way forward. To me a good set of wheels make the car stand out. Mine were really bad as the previous owner had kerbed them really bad and the paint was flaking off ... looked horrible so i thought id try and do something with it without spending too much as they are only going to be my winter wheels.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks good.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some good work there bud.
When the modding bug bites, it can bite hard and for some, really hard.
Steve


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Some good work there bud.
> When the modding bug bites, it can bite hard and for some, really hard.
> Steve


I know mate i was infected for the year and still am lol PS loved yours shame i never got to see it at the pod



Pugwash69 said:


> It looks good.


Thanks mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is always March 24th at the Pod.
Steve


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> There is always March 24th at the Pod.
> Steve


Ahhh for some reason i thought you had sold yours. Must be dreaming. Wicked see you at the pod then mate look forward to it


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

level2005uk said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > There is always March 24th at the Pod.
> ...


So, are you going down the strip as a stage 2 TT?
Steve


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> level2005uk said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Steve all depends what happens in the next few weeks. If i can get a FMIC, and a wak map then yeah ill hit the strip. At the moment still prepping her. All depends on money situation etc. I am pushing for it sooner rather than later but just forked out on insurance mot and road tax this month . I will still attend the pod but might be on the sidelines taking pics


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok bud, no worries.
See you there.
I will be at Premier in on Sat night if ya fancy a few beers and chit chat..unfort SWMBO will be attending.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Ok bud, no worries.
> See you there.
> I will be at Premier in on Sat night if ya fancy a few beers and chit chat..unfort SWMBO will be attending.. :lol:
> Steve


Wicked mate see you there. If im not working saturday i will come down for those beers


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Great thread, love the wheels


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Great thread, love the wheels


Thank you chantelle


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

To Die For!!!!! well done pal.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Jamie-V6 said:


> To Die For!!!!! well done pal.


Thanks mate. Comments like these make the hard work, time and money all worth it


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... good work sticking with it after the rear end shunt- great looking car and it's a credit to your perserverence ...
... will be following this thread with interest over the coming months, so keep it updated, and post plenty of pics eh?? ...
:wink: :lol:

Steve


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... good work sticking with it after the rear end shunt- great looking car and it's a credit to your perserverence ...
> ... will be following this thread with interest over the coming months, so keep it updated, and post plenty of pics eh?? ...
> :wink: :lol:
> 
> Steve


Thanks mate means alot. Yeah i slacked for the year not starting this thread. Got myself a Canon 600d as a treat to myself so expect more pictures and more updates lol BTW yours looks mint. Loving the alloys!!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Good work there mate, the car is a credit to you.

I particularly like the rear end shots, think I might have to invest in a rear spoiler extension. It makes a huge difference to the look of the back end.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

NoMark said:


> Good work there mate, the car is a credit to you.
> 
> I particularly like the rear end shots, think I might have to invest in a rear spoiler extension. It makes a huge difference to the look of the back end.


Cheers mark  im still trying to learn how to use my camera lol yeah completely agree with you the extension makes a huge difference! It was either the V6 one or votex spoiler ... couldnt find a votex one lol


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Great write-up and some excellent pics, my lunch break has flown by reading that, well done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Fancy fitting a subwoofer out of a 17 year olds Corsa into a TT


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Great write up, enjoyed reading that! New wheels (great choice by the way) will really finish it off nicely.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Great write-up and some excellent pics, my lunch break has flown by reading that, well done mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Fancy fitting a subwoofer out of a 17 year olds Corsa into a TT


Thanks mate LMAO!!!!! when the boot is closed you cant see it loool i do have plans to stealth the subs but at the moment exterior and performance is my main concern lol



TT-Rossco said:


> Great write up, enjoyed reading that! New wheels (great choice by the way) will really finish it off nicely.


Thanks Rosscol. Yeah i just want something different i love everyones deep dish LM style and bbs ch style but they are too common. They both look the dogs B. But i have fallen inlove with 3SDM! lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh 3SDM's sweet, the 0.01's on Neils v6/qs conversion mk1 looked simply awesome. 

Damien.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ahh 3SDM's sweet, the 0.01's on Neils v6/qs conversion mk1 looked simply awesome.
> 
> Damien.


I know i saw them and fell in love ... thats when i went 3SDM hunting lol there is a new set they have released i think they are the 0.06.  they look wicked. Need to photoshop them first and see how they will look on the TT.


----------



## hongkongdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice write up, thanks for taking the time with that, plenty of ideas now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

level2005uk said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh 3SDM's sweet, the 0.01's on Neils v6/qs conversion mk1 looked simply awesome.
> ...


I think they would be better in they were handed..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

These are the wheels I have got my eye on! Schhhhh  They are "handed" just not on the image above!


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol! Thanks again guys it was fun writing it up! I do love these 3sdm's nice to see others like them to! Still unsure on which 3sdm's I want. A lot of photoshopping will be done and ill post the results up!


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Just a quick update guys on Bertha

Just bought her one of the items from my list at a very reasonable price!

I am also in the middle of buying a few other things! Once everything has arrived ill post pics up! 
I might be ready for Santa pod after all 

Watch this space

Joe


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.awesomegti.com/3sdm-0-06-alloys-wheels

Look nice!


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Mondo said:


> http://www.awesomegti.com/3sdm-0-06-alloys-wheels
> 
> Look nice!


That's the ones!!! OMG!!! Want them ... Launch date April!! Hmmm watch this space lol!! I'm swinging towards the 0.06's as appose to the 0.05's now! They are stunning


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok guys as promised ... One of my items arrived today ... My relentless v3 manifold! Just waiting for a few other bits and bobs to arrive


















Can't wait to get this installed! Anyone know how difficult this is to install?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Easy..
Get it on, sleep is overrated..
Steve


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

level2005uk said:


> Ok guys as promised ... One of my items arrived today ... My relentless v3 manifold! Just waiting for a few other bits and bobs to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice and shiny 

Apparently these manifolds are much easier to fit with the head removed and I can see why when looking at our engines!

J


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Easy..
> Get it on, sleep is overrated..
> Steve


Lmao Steve ... Try telling the mrs that! I think she has suffered enough ... :? Or has she ... :roll: lool


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

J•RED said:


> level2005uk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys as promised ... One of my items arrived today ... My relentless v3 manifold! Just waiting for a few other bits and bobs to arrive
> ...


So quite a big job then? Lool


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

[/quote]So quite a big job then? Lool[/quote]

I would believe so yes! But I would find out first for sure, you maybe able to do it without removing the head. If guys can do there DP and turbos I'm sure you could get access to the manifold, it just might be very tight!

J


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes ,,, car is looking great mate ,, good job ,,,,, but get the vinyl back on the roof , maybe not gloss tho , and a roof top spoiler to finish off the job ,,,,,, I hope that you are right about the manifold fitting but I fear you are not !!


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

roddy said:


> Yes ,,, car is looking great mate ,, good job ,,,,, but get the vinyl back on the roof , maybe not gloss tho , and a roof top spoiler to finish off the job ,,,,,, I hope that you are right about the manifold fitting but I fear you are not !!


Thanks Mate! Still have many things to come! I was thinking of wrapping the roof in a graphite grey like the alloys we shall see lol ill most probably go to my mechanic for the manifold ... I know he's going to hate me lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is how I am fitting my manifold .... Piece of piss once you get this far.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> This is how I am fitting my manifold .... Piece of piss once you get this far.


Tonksy26 lmao!!! When am I free to pop round? You seem to be doing a splendid job lool


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

level2005uk said:


> ...Anyone know how difficult this is to install?


Seriously? You bought this without an inkling of how it'll be fitted? Or finding out? :?

Nearly everyone suggests taking the head off. Head on it's apparently possible, but such a [email protected] of a job it's easier & quicker to do it head off. It's beyond my skills, so have had two estimates for fitting; both around £400+VAT. Plus another £100 or so (+VAT) for gaskets, head bolts, etc. Personally I'd also be going for a Zircotec coating, so the £255 GB on these things suddenly, for me, becomes over a grand. 

How difficult to install? Very, apparently. :?

Saying that, am very much looking forward to your impressions once it's on. 

PS: Just seen your update before this post. I'm thinking a little ol' zorst mani is a walk in the park for you! :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oops - not the OP's engine-out work. 

That'll teach me to try to post up on one wide screen, Forum on one half, Flickr tigers slideshow on the other to keep Mondo Jr. (who's currently perched on my lap) happy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I take my car to who is generally regarded as the best indie in scotland. ( Because I am too lazy now to do things myself , those days are long gone ! )and they have advised me that the ex is a head off job ,,,,,,( obv you don't need any advice from me ! ) But be very careful who you let work on your car , often inexperienced people will say they can do things when the more exp ppl will tell you no way !!! ( Just my 2p )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tonksy26 said:


> This is how I am fitting my manifold .... Piece of piss once you get this far.


Huh !!! Some ppl always find the easy way !!!! 8)


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I am fitting my manifold .... Piece of piss once you get this far.
> ...


I believe there is easier ways! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha,, exc  , it is certainly qiucker ,,,,,,,,,, but what would the neighbours think :?


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys! Didn't think it was an easy job just know people always find there own way of doing things! Lol I'm quite lucky as my best mate is a mechanic and the best mechanic in south London imo! So all work will be done by him ... At a discounted rate of course ... Mates rates lol


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

So I get home today and see a large box which had been delivered ... Hmm what could it be


















Yes my new Hg motor sport fmic!

A massive thank you to the seller jgp-tt aka John for this! Excellent seller and highly recommended! Too guy he even took time to message me and send me pics and arrange packaging on his mrs birthday! Personally my mrs would have hit the roof lol! Thanks again John!

Bertha is almost complete guys! She is due for a service next week and a quick check up before I can give wak a ring to get her mapped!

Depending on the weather I might fit my fmic this weekend and will post pics up! Got a few more things on order and I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for making my wife's birthday ;-)
She knows that I'm a car nut, so this was nothing for her. Bless!

Glad it's turned up in one piece (you know what I mean).

I'm looking forward to seeing it mounted up myself & get the piccy's up when your done 

Cheers dude.


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

jgp-tt said:


> Thanks for making my wife's birthday ;-)
> She knows that I'm a car nut, so this was nothing for her. Bless!
> 
> Glad it's turned up in one piece (you know what I mean).
> ...


Haha wish I could say the same about my mrs ...!! Lool team mate in perfect order thanks again! All depending on te weather this weekend ill will fit it! Pics will deffo be up when complete!

Thanks again john


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi mate loving the car, is your magnex system with the slash cut tips? Cheers :wink:

J


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

J•RED said:


> Hi mate loving the car, is your magnex system with the slash cut tips? Cheers :wink:
> 
> J


Sorry mate only just seen this lol thanks! Nope not slash cut mate

Whilst I'm here ... Weather was crap so didn't get a chance to fit my fmic! Lol before the comments start ... Yeah I should have been a man and powered through the cold rainy weather! I failed you guys I'm sorry lool


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

level2005uk said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate loving the car, is your magnex system with the slash cut tips? Cheers :wink:
> ...


you wuss..lol


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

SICK TT said:


> level2005uk said:
> 
> 
> > J•RED said:
> ...


Lool! Didn't see you calling me to help me out! Lol


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Honestly I was going to pop round and help.. but theres a polar bear living in an igloo next to the snowman outside my house...... dont ask me how the snowman got there.. beats me..


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

SICK TT said:


> Honestly I was going to pop round and help.. but theres a polar bear living in an igloo next to the snowman outside my house...... dont ask me how the snowman got there.. beats me..


Looool!! Dude ill bring the munchies round as you have obviously been smoking something lol!!


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

level2005uk said:


> Lool! Didn't see you calling me to help me out! Lol


You should have told me, would have been there in a flash, snowmen and igloos permitting obviously lol. :-D


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

adajason said:


> level2005uk said:
> 
> 
> > Lool! Didn't see you calling me to help me out! Lol
> ...


Who needs enemies with friends like u guys lool


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok guys abit more action from the transfer market lol

Depo racing 60mm boost gauge going in left vent to leave the right vent for my liquid tt


















New smoked indicators my ones look tatty and due replacing

Last but not least










Siemens deka 630cc injectors.

All what's left is a badger5 tip and I'm wak ready and curious to see what results I get

Car is due in for a service on Tuesday coming and next Saturday the fmic and relentless manifold will be going in.

Ill post pics once all has been added. Now back to spending more money lol


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

level2005uk said:


> Ok guys abit more action from the transfer market lol
> 
> Depo racing 60mm boost gauge going in left vent to leave the right vent for my liquid tt
> 
> ...


Those are the 630cc caused a seen :lol:


----------



## mikewimsettv6 (Mar 1, 2013)

nice car, fair play carrying on after the accident. upmost respect


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> level2005uk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys abit more action from the transfer market lol
> ...


Tell me about it loool


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

mikewimsettv6 said:


> nice car, fair play carrying on after the accident. upmost respect


Thanks mate appreciate it.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Siemens deka 630cc injectors.

All what's left is a badger5 tip and I'm wak ready and curious to see what results I get

Car is due in for a service on Tuesday coming and next Saturday the fmic and relentless manifold will be going in.

Ill post pics once all has been added. Now back to spending more money lol

Those are the 630cc caused a seen

Tell me about it loool

They look like toys :lol:


----------



## Dibdub1 (May 5, 2013)

Decent read so far mate!

Look forward to seeing the results after the manifold, injectors and FMIC go on!

What sort of results are you expecting roughly?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

What happened to this project?


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

He sold it and is now a proud owner of an Evo


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Fair enough.... shame there was no "shes complete look at what ive accomplished" final post


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Fair enough.... shame there was no "shes complete look at what ive accomplished" final post


Here you go mate.. This was taken shortly before he sold it


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looked great on the red rims


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

I had to laugh at some of the posts, especially the trip to Leeds.

The cars progress was great and I enjoyed reading that!


----------

